# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Arti i Mitologjisë

## katana

shume vepra arti: piktura, skulptura jane te bazuara ne mitologji. tekjo teme do gjeni mitologjine visive.  
 

kjo e para na vjen nga Dante "Inferno" _ugolino and sons_  *Jean-Baptiste Carpeaux* 

Ugolino dell Gheradesca historia e te cilit tregohet ne canto 33, ishte nje kont i Pises i cili denohet ne nje kala me te gjithe linjen mashkullore te familjes, dhe lihen aty te vdesin nga uria. Dante tregon se si femijte ofrojne te sakrifikojne veten qe i jati tu jetoje.   dhe tek kjo skulpture e carpeaux shikohet fare mire dilema e te jatit te haje femijt e tij  te cilet po vdesin nje nga nje. 

para dy javesh vizitova met me motren dhe sa here qe shkoj ndaloj para kesaj skulpture, jo vetem pse me pelqen jashte mase po se krah saj eshte nje bar i vogel dhe ndalemi te ham dicka e te pushojme. sa e trishtueshme eshte te hash aty nder syte e kontit qe po kontemplon kanibalizem


rodin ka trajtuar te njejten teme por ugolinon e ka ne te katertat, gati te ushqehet.
 

ndersa goya pikturoi aktin e kanibalizmit te saturn qe eshte pak a a shume e njejta histori

----------


## peoples

Dikur mitet u shperndanin me ane te gojes,me anen e nje bindjeje,qe sot na duket imagjinare sepse nuk kemi te dokumentuar asgje.
Edhe pse madheshtia e Homerit na solli ne drite nje nga veprat me te fuqishme te antikitetit,ne perseri kur e lexojme mundohemi te riprodhojme ne mendjen tone ato skena dhe privime,ato luftetare te denje per nje veshtrim aq te rrepte dhe kontradiktor.Personazhe mitike.Sidoqofte jane mitet e nje kohe te vjeter,mitet e nje historie qe eshte sajuar dhe perpunuar pastaj ne shume forma ,per shkaqe dhe qellime te ndryshme.
Romaket kur gdhendin nje kolone te madhe e larte 100 m gati,per te pershkruar fitoren e Traianit mbi popullin Dace,kembengulin te japin cdo cast,cdo fitore,cdo perleshje qe shenon dhe triumfin e romakeve e,me pas,edhe lindjen dhe zhvillimin e miteve rreth ketyre ngjarjeve.Kolona e gdhendur per kete beteje te perandorit Trajan ndodhet sot ne Rome dhe eshte nje inskenim i mrekullueshem i te gjitha episodeve te ndodhura 2000 vjet me pare.Nje film,nje tregim kronollogjik i te gjitha sekuencave qe shkaktuan nje te tille lufte.

Duke u nisur nga nje pikture e Goya-s,qe eshte edhe illustruar nga Katana-,ajo titullohet "Kronos"-koha,mund te them dicka mbi mitin e asaj pikture,pasi Goya prezantoi nje histori me ane te imazhit;na dha nje dimension tjeter te kuptimit dhe defrimit me ane te miteve.
Ngjarja eshte e gjate,por thelbi i atij kanibalizmi ose me mire gllaberimi-"Koha gllaberon gjerat",kuptohet me mire sesi te gjithe gjerat,te gjitha historite,te gjithe njerezimet dhe pushtetet te krijuar ne toke,nje dite vijne dhe gelltiten pa meshire nga Koha.
Miti tregon,prezanton dhe mundohet te fantastikoje,kurse Goya me pikturen e tij tregon Kronos qe gelltit Uranin,vellain e tij dhe babai njekohesisht pas nje raporti incestual me nenen e te dyve dhe me memen -Toke, Gea.
Te flasesh per mitet,e njejta gje behet edhe sot nga artistet qe sbesojne se arti mund te "vdese",pasi gjithnje eshte nje riperpunim historise qe shkruan dhe dokumenton ngjarje.Eshte e lehte qe me ane te kinemase dhe poezise,me ane te piktures dhe fotografise,me anen e nje praktikimi me social te te berit Art,qe njerezit mos te harrojne se arti eshte ndjenje dhe ne te vendoset mbi te gjitha nje krijim qe ka te beje me rilindjen e nje deshire per te jetuar dhe per te realizuar qellim iluziv,mbase per shumicen,por qe figurimi i ketyre ndjenjave eshte i barabarte me shkembimin dhe reintegrimin ne nje epoke qe eshte,e veshtire dhe fort banale,qe te pretendosh te jesh human.Sic thoshte dhe Nietzche "Human shume human".E pra njerezit duke qene qenie te tilla dhe akoma te mos-kthyera ne qenie kanibale dhe qe gllaberojne gjithcka,mundohen te krijojne dicka te bukur,qe me anen e nje estetizmi dhe konceptimi viziv mund t'i rikthejne shpresen se arti eshte nje hapesire shume e gjere dhe e mrekullueshme.

AP.

----------


## nimf

Aferdita e mitologjise greke ose Venusi e mitologjise romane eshte perendia e dashurise.  Aferdita eshte hyjnia me e perdoruar ne art, sidomos pas Rilindjes.  Nje version i lindjes se saj thote se eshte bija e Zeus; ne nje tjeter ajo eshte krijuar kur gjenitalet e demtuara te Uranit rane ne det.  Erosi eshte i biri i saj.

Ne artin Grek, Aferdita shfaqet e veshur.  Imazhet lakuriqe te saj filluan si nje perpjekje e skulptorit Praxiteles edhe vazhduan me romanet.

Gjate Rilindjes artistet filluan perseri te perdornin Aferditen duke theksuar sensualitetin, edhe shpesh duke perdorur imazhe erotike te Afeerdites.  Imazhet e Aferdites shpesh sherbenin si justifikim per te shfaqur lakuriqesine e femres, e cila ndryshe nuk ishte e pranueshme si subjekt arti.

 
Cult Statue of Aphrodite, Greek, autori i panjohur

 
Sandro Botticelli, Birth of  Venus

 
Lucas Cranach the Elder-Venus Standing in a Landscape

 
Titian -Venus and Adonis

 
Alexandre Cabanel-- Birth of Venus


 
Picasso, Pablo. Venus and Cupid

----------


## foxy

Interesante .

----------

